# So Glad to be Here



## Poody Pie (Apr 30, 2004)

I am so glad to have found this forum. Hello to all of you. I have been a cat keeper since I was four years old. I'm much older now! I have five kitties; Poody, a 22 lb street cat that we adopted; Nicki, a beautiful white, long-haired kitty who was abandoned by our neighbors when they moved; Really, a 17 year-old Grimalkin and our Queen Bee; Puppy, a sweet, mild-mannered kitty who loves to be loved; and Zippy, a little squirt and mischievous kitty who loves me as much as I love him.

I'm looking forward to discussing my kitties and their care and happiness with everyone here. Tell me about yourself and your kitties.

Poody Pie


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

From 1 newbie to another....Welcome to the cat forum!
I have read so many interesting things already my time here!

See you around the boards!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to both of you! Jump in and post. The water's fine.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome Poody Pie!
I have five cats too, mommy and four kittens


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome Poody Pie and to all your kitties. I have four cats, one male and three female. Look forward to hearing more about you and your familey.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Poody Pie! I have 2 cats one boy/ one girl, pics below in my sig. Do you have any pictures of your cats? They sound cute :wink:


----------

